
Nvidia Makes PhysX Open-Source - kbumsik
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-Open-Source-PhysX
======
pella
comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18589494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18589494)

